# Zodiacle Lights



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Zodiacal light - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

To happen soon. Anyone here follow the stars?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh nice.. yup! I do .. and I didn't even realize how unique this was.. seen it... should see it tonight as well..


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Glad I aint the only star gazer!! lol
Thought folks would like to check it out!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice stuff! We ahd a rare beach day yesterday, rare for October anyway It was about 85. Well its been a while since I have been in the ocean in october, the light was AMAZING something about the angle on the water gave it such a cool color. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the Zodiacle Lights McCoy. Unfortunately, I will never be able to see them here in Chicago due to the pollution -- oh wait maybe it's just gun smoke. LOL.

Joe


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

meant to take a pic tonight..


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

zippidy do da


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

jttar said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Zodiacle Lights McCoy. Unfortunately, I will never be able to see them here in Chicago due to the pollution -- oh wait maybe it's just gun smoke. LOL.
> 
> Joe


Joe, my friend - I hear that ! and the gun smoke drifts tru d vallies here as well. Time wont go backwards quickly enough to appeal to me it seems.
Nothing new there. Just gotta hang on and know that things will get better. 
Life is defined by change.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*So this is to the east, in the morning? Explain!*


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

yes Mam - just before dawn. Mid sky at middle night, and in the west as a false sun set.
time essentually going in reverse - well that is my theory.. just far out!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Cool, I like far out sh*t..groovy.*


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

me too, it moves me,


----------

